# Down Pressure??????



## App SnowRemoval (Dec 16, 2009)

I was looking at some plows and was wondering if snow way is the only one who has down pressure or if there are others also. Also does it help that much on a small truck or not really a big deal


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

It makes a big difference with back dragging. Pushing forward make no difference at all since you would want the plow to float to stay with the contour of the surface you ware plowing.


----------



## martyman (Nov 11, 2000)

Yes, down pressure makes a difference if you have a small light plow that leaves a layer when you back drag...you can scrape out the driveway instead of "buttering the bread"


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Snoway has the DP patent...I believe it ends very soon.

You can modify boss plows to have dp as well


----------



## Precedence (Oct 3, 2008)

Rc2505;1100915 said:


> It makes a big difference with back dragging. Pushing forward make no difference at all since you would want the plow to float to stay with the contour of the surface you ware plowing.


I disagree i have a Snoway and i sometimes use the down pressure while pushing forward, it's designed to follow the contour of the ground even while the down pressure is on.

I use the down pressure for scrapping up compacted and wheel tracked snow and ice, it works really well.


----------



## oman1999 (Sep 14, 2006)

I also use DP most of the time. Does an excellent job of scraping and follows the terrain faster.

I went with a Sno-Way as opposed to a unimount on my older ford. More plow, less weight. I drive the truck a lot as a service vehicle and the added weight of a unimount versus the Sno-Way would be way more wear and tear on my F250 front crappy axle. BTW, anyone got a Dana 60 I can borrow?


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

MileHigh;1100944 said:


> Snoway has the DP patent...I believe it ends very soon.
> 
> You can modify boss plows to have dp as well


Sno-Way's DP is great and works awesome
Never heard of a Boss with downpressure????


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

hydro_37;1101176 said:


> Sno-Way's DP is great and works awesome
> Never heard of a Boss with downpressure????


I think the Key word is "MODIFY" O ya


----------



## MarksTLC (Oct 6, 2003)

I use the DP for back-dragging the concrete loading docks. It works very well on the compacted tire tracks.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

There was a Hiniker dealer on here somewhere claiming Hinikers have down pressure. I don't think it is true, though.


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

2COR517;1101294 said:


> There was a Hiniker dealer on here somewhere claiming Hinikers have down pressure. I don't think it is true, though.


I think they're refering to the "C" plow which turns over the top of the moldboard to have the aggressive angle in the snow.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

plowatnight;1101302 said:


> I think they're refering to the "C" plow which turns over the top of the moldboard to have the aggressive angle in the snow.


Nope........

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=105659


----------



## priwi (Oct 26, 2010)

The DP is a great option on 1/2 ton trucks or plows for jeeps. I ran a 26 series on a Toyota Tundra for the last 2 year and I would say it a very capable plow for the size (Residential / small Commercial). The DP is very helpful in keeping the plow from riding up when plowing forward, but there are limits. 

If I remember the DP was equal to 200+ pounds of weight, the one problem is that it isn't consistent DP, the DP unit pulsates and can take a ton of juice out of the battery. I do agree that the DP adds to the ability to back drag efficiently, especially on the light weight 1/2 ton plows.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

DP is like a vee, an expandable, or add on wings. Once you have it you'll wonder why you waited so long. Scraps up hard pack well forward and scrapes to the pavement going backward thus saving time, money and materials. Almost a necessity on a light plow anyway.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

priwi;1101346 said:


> If I remember the DP was equal to 200+ pounds of weight,
> 
> That unit has a 525lbs pressure switch.
> 
> the one problem is that it isn't consistent DP, the DP unit pulsates and can take a ton of juice out of the battery.


The unit shouldn't pulsate (we call it hammer.) It is pressure regulated DP to prevent massive oversteer while maintaining ground contact. If your unit is pulsating to that degree, perhaps you have either a stuck valve, improperly adjusted pressure relief or issues with the lift/lower ram. If you are not experiencing leak down issues when the plow is raised I would first have the pressure relief settings verified.


----------

